# WDW in Early Decemeber?



## hypnotiq (Jun 7, 2012)

Debating heading to WDW for a week in early December.  

Im pretty sure it will be before kids are out of school for Christmas Break but not positive when they get out.

This a good time of year to hit up WDW?


----------



## Skittles1 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's a great time of year to go!  All the Christmas decorations will be up, but it's not too crowded since the kids are still in school.  But, from what I've read, the first week in Dec is very popular with DVC owners due to the low crowds and lower points required for a room.  ALso, I think the Pop Warner football/cheer thing is usually during that week, which adds to the crowds at night.  I went a few years ago 12/13-12/20 and it was perfect.  Nice weather, low crowds, and beautiful Christmas decorations.


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 7, 2012)

Skittles1 said:


> ALso, I think the Pop Warner football/cheer thing is usually during that week, which adds to the crowds at night.



and the occasional "we've got spirit, yes we DO!" cheers on the buses (and at bus stops...in line for attractions...)   

it can be cold - sometimes just too cold for swimming but sometimes "you-need-a-jacket" cold.  

IMO the week after thanksgiving is an ideal time for a wdw trip this year - no pop warner and shorter lines once the thanksgiving crowds head home.  but the decorations (at the parks and resorts) are completely amazing.  there are typically special events and holiday add-ons for the fireworks shows.

and i don't like the heat/humidity of orlando summers so i prefer nov/dec trips to wdw.  it's *the best* time of year to visit wdw as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 7, 2012)

Skittles1 said:


> It's a great time of year to go!  All the Christmas decorations will be up, but it's not too crowded since the kids are still in school.  But, from what I've read, the first week in Dec is very popular with DVC owners due to the low crowds and lower points required for a room.  ALso, I think the Pop Warner football/cheer thing is usually during that week, which adds to the crowds at night.  I went a few years ago 12/13-12/20 and it was perfect.  Nice weather, low crowds, and beautiful Christmas decorations.



The 1st 2 weeks of December are very popular, when online booking for DVC went live, it started post-11 month window for those 1st 2 weeks but in time for Xmas. So that tells you something.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 7, 2012)

I always go first or second week of December.  Highly recommend it.
All the Christmas decorations and lights are up but the crowds are low and you can get an easy exchange to all the nice resorts.  
Those AC's work great for this time of the year in the nice Marriotts for the bigger units.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, Im not too worried about weather, Im coming from Seattle. 

Im just debating moving my Cabo trip from Nov to January (due to ticket prices) and since Ill be in Hawaii in Sept, I wont be craving a tropical vacation as much.

Plus, after over 500 trips to see the mouse @ Disneyland...this will be my FIRST trip to WDW. 

Im currently looking at grabbing a spot @ Bonnet Creek but still poking around.


----------



## Detailor (Jun 7, 2012)

We've gone to Disney during the first full week of December over the past couple of years.  Crowd levels were pretty moderate and, as others have mentioned, the holiday decorations are all in place.  But the weather is unpredictable.  Last year the weather was pretty nice and we used the pools at the resort most days but the previous year it was just *cold* (I'm living in Vermont and used to cold weather - I'm usually wearing shorts and polo shirts in Florida when the locals are all bundled up - but I didn't pack the parka that I needed for the coldest couple of days!).

Dick Taylor


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 7, 2012)

Wyndham Bonnet Creek is PHENOMENAL! Access to WDW without actually being *in* the park (it is right next door), on-site restaurants and bars, pools, etc. We stayed in a 1-bedroom deluxe, absolutely not one single complaint!

TS


----------



## youcanfly (Jun 8, 2012)

Christmas at Disney is so awesome. I too have heard that crowds are low during the first two weeks but, if you want you can try a site like touringplans.com. They track previous years so you simply plug in your dates and they give you ratings to suggest which parks to visit on what dates. I believe it's called crowd tracker.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 8, 2012)

I concur with all of the above. We went the 2nd week of December 3 years ago - it was great. Low crowds, pretty time of the year, great weather. Went 2 years ago. Freezing (and I mean literally freezing) cold. I live in SE Florida and even we got frost that week. Luckily I had made a last minute switch over to the Houses of Summer Bay so we were able to swim and hot tub it all we wanted by dashing from the living room into the heated pool :>) Awesome! WE had put off going to WDW those first few days as it was way too cold tobe enjoyable. When we did go toward the end of the week, crowds were up significantly. Maybe because everyone put off their visits too!

Weather in FL is no long the certainty it once was. We are getting cold snaps as early as Thanksgiving and as late ad early March. This year we've had ALOT of rain in May and even 2 tropical storms were named. Hurricane season doesn't officially start until June. The weather - it be a'changing! Even I am now hesitant to book Orlando for December (as well as January and February) and it used to be my fall back defacto vacation option.

So... book it if you want but realize you are still taking a chance on the weather. Pack a fleec if nothing else! Hat and gloves take up little space and can be a good thing to have just in case.


----------



## fluke (Jun 8, 2012)

2 out of the last 3 years we have went to Disney World in the first full week of December.  It is a great time to be at the Parks.   Weather can be anywhere from highs in the 60s or in the 80s.  So jackets may be necessary.  

One thing to consider is multiple nights Magic Kingdom will close early and on those nights Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party will occur.  This is a seperately ticketed event.  Also in general the parks are not open as late as at other busier times of the year.

Also good weather on a weekend means the parks will probably be quite full of Floridians within short driving distances to see the Christmas decorations.


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Jun 12, 2012)

We (wife and I) went to WDW this past January. 1/6-1/13, it was awesome! Low crowds, nice weather, etc.

Next to late Oct, early Nov, it's my second favorite time to go.

The whole family is going back this October. Staying at Bonnet Creek again.

 We're going to Universal this time. 

I'm going to have to try a December trip at some point, but it's almost impossible for my wife to get any time off between Thanksgiving and New Years.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok, looks like this trip is moving to January now. 

Anything I show know about any of the particular weeks in January, or is anytime pretty much good?


----------



## lvkcwalker (Jun 28, 2012)

We were at WDW the last 2 weeks of January into the 1st week of Feb this year. We had awesome weather, relatively low crowds at the parks, and a truly fun time. We rarely used the Fast Pass because most wait times were posted as 10 minutes and it was mostly the time it took to walk the route to the ride itself. Toy Story (Buzz Lightyear) and Soarin' were exceptions unless you got there close to opening. I understand that the parks start to have higher attendance starting the second week in Feb.


----------



## RachelR (Jun 29, 2012)

We have been in November, great weather, although still a bit warm in early November.  

December is magical.  All the Christmas decorations, everyone just seems a bit happier.  Even by Disney standards.

We went one time in Janu. and it was cold!!  But, less bugs, low crowds, easily got table service reservations the day of, even for lunch at Chefs De France.  Don't count on that however.  Look at the menus at WDW on Allears.net

http://allears.net/din/dining.htm

And make your advanced dining reservations.  You can reserve your table service at 180 days out.  If something sounds good/fun, reserve as close as possible to that 180 day window!!

I was a long time Disneyland fan, as I grew up in CA, living there until 6 years ago.  To put it in a nutshell, WDW is a totally different ball game!!

Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## youcanfly (Jun 29, 2012)

In january there is the WDW marathon the weekend of january 10-13. Having run in one of these I can say they draw big crowds and participants receive a discount on theme park tickets that are valid for so many days before/after the event. Look on Disney's site under _things to do/ special events_ and click on the link. You can see how full each event is and this may help you with making plans.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh thats good info to have. I was originally thinking 1/5-1/12, but with that info I think we'll move it to 1/19-1/26.


----------



## Detailor (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd think that the early part of that January 19-26 week would be relatively crowded due to the Martin Luther King Day (Monday, the 21st) weekend.

December, January and February, in general, are the coolest months of the year in Orlando with average temperatures in January usually being cooler than the other two months, but not by much.  If I had the choice of any of those three months I'd pick one of the first couple of weeks in December for a couple of reasons.  One, it can be colder than "average" for any week in those three months - you just never know - and two, as other posters have noted, the Christmas decorations throughout the Disney properties (and the Osborne Family Lights show at Hollywood Studios) are sights to be taken in, really special.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been down for the last 4 MLK weekends and it is not busy, compared to major holidays. We've stayed at BCV/BWV/BLT with our DVC points and once at Bonnet Creek.


----------

